

Show HN: Jsonf a simple tool to reformat JSON in a pipe-friendly way - andrewguenther
https://github.com/AndrewGuenther/jsonf

======
an_ko
Neat!

For the sake of completeness, I feel like I should mention jq
([http://stedolan.github.io/jq/](http://stedolan.github.io/jq/)), which covers
similar ground quite expertly. It tries to stick to to its own query language
though, rather than exposing the structure of the data to other programs.
There might be use-cases for combining the two?

~~~
andrewguenther
I actually built this out of frustration with jq. I've been looking for
something similar, but I wanted something that followed the "do one thing and
do it well" philosophy and would play more nicely with other tools. jq on it's
own is basically the end of the line since it gives you the same difficult-to-
process format out the other end.

That being said, I can definitely see the two being used together. Pipe jq
output into jsonf and you now have output that can be fed into other tools
much more easily.

